# Bellator FC 55: Galvao vs Vila



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 55
Date: Oct 22, 2011
Location: Yuma, Arizona
Venue: Cocopah Resort and Casino
Broadcast: MTV2 and Spike.com











> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> * Marcos Galvao vs. Alexis Vila (bantamweight tourney semifinal)
> * Eduardo Dantas vs. Ed West (bantamweight tourney semifinal)
> ...





> In addition to the semifinal round of Bellator's season-five bantamweight tournament, this month's Bellator 55 event also will feature a non-title fight between light-heavyweight champion Christian M'Pumbu (18-3-1 MMA, 3-0 BFC) and veteran Travis Wiuff (65-14 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> Bellator officials today announced additions to the card.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25618/in-...ator-55-adds-mpumbu-wiuff-non-title-fight.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is going to be an interesting fight card to say the least.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This event starts in a matter of minutes, main card on MTV2 but the prelims first right here:

http://www.spike.com/video-clips/sl0uyl/bellator-prelims-live-stream


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, when Bellator will be on Spike.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

The main event was probably one of the more boring fights, didn't really agree with the decision either. It was close though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's the results if somebody missed it or they would rather read than watch, heh:



> Alexis Vila and Eduardo Dantas will meet in Bellator's season-five bantamweight tournament final with a shot at champ Zach Makovsky on the line.
> 
> The Cuban wrestler and Brazilian submission ace each advanced to the finals of the eight-man bracket with tightly-contested split-decision wins over Ed West and Marcos Galvao, respectively.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25770/bellator-55-results.mma


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

Bellator's LHW division must be pretty rotten if a journeyman like Wiuff can beat its reigning champion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Something tells me that Wiuff is going to be back in the next lightheavyweight tournament. Isn't this the first time that a champion has lost in a superfight? Anyways, I'm glad to see that Efrain is back into the winning collum.


----------



## Coke (Mar 2, 2011)

How come Christian M'Pumbu's champion belt wasn't on the line? How come in Bellator sometimes champions fight in non-title bout?

In UFC, champions only fight in champion fights other than if a champion is fighting out of his weight class, like when Anderson Silva fight at 205 against James Irvin and Forrest Griffin. Why is Bellator different?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't agree with the whole "title not on the line" thing.

Bellators champ loses and keeps the title? That's a worthless belt. Travis Wiuff can really capitolize with the media on that one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't agree on nontitle fights within a promotion. This at least should get Wiuff into the next tournament. Then he could work his way up.


----------

